# 1989 Columbia Tandem



## Dale Alan (Oct 22, 2015)

Spent it's entire life hanging on the wall of a shop for display.


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Cool find! Nice to get the paper work with it too.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 23, 2015)

catfish said:


> Cool find! Nice to get the paper work with it too.




Thanks Catfish . The paper work is a nice bonus.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Imagine trying to ride it on a BMX track..... Going over berms and bumps. 



innatepower said:


> imagine going down a track with that thing......and a plus with your best bud sitting behind you, I would have to try it


----------



## vuniw (Oct 23, 2015)

Very cool find! There is one on ebay that is a tempting buy it now that I have been watching for months. A little too much for me to spend on something that isn't very practical haha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...hash=item19db6d79a6:m:mPPozAtDPC_FLVo9mh5ig7w


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2015)

catfish said:


> Imagine trying to ride it on a BMX track..... Going over berms and bumps.




Try doing some of these tricks on that thing!
[video=youtube;cV7BYyJaK-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV7BYyJaK-o[/video]


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 23, 2015)

vuniw said:


> Very cool find! There is one on ebay that is a tempting buy it now that I have been watching for months. A little too much for me to spend on something that isn't very practical haha
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-...hash=item19db6d79a6:m:mPPozAtDPC_FLVo9mh5ig7w




That ad is funny.He states they are hard to find in that condition,and then ponders the question of it being the only one built ?  I bet He owns that for quite some time,I doubt anyone would buy one of these for that money. I would sure be happy with that.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2015)

That's a great period 1980s piece- the colors, the white tires, those type wheels and grips, all '80s BMX influenced. Kind of a time capsule there.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 27, 2015)

I have never been a fan of white tires but I really like them on this bike. I can't imagine it with anything but white tires,the gumwall strip gives them a little contrast also.


----------

